# a&d ointment



## key2me12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can I use a&d ointment on my hedgies foot where he has a cut


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't offer any advice. What is a&d? 

You can use regular strength polysporin. No pain relief and not extra strength.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Unless there is another A&D, A&D is a diaper rash ointment. Ingredients: Active Ingredients: Contains: Petrolatum (53.4% - Skin Protectant), Lanolin (15.5% - Skin Protectant)

Inactive Ingredients: Cod Liver Oil (contains Vitamin A & Vitamin D), Fragrance, Light Mineral Oil, Microcrystalline Wax, Paraffin

I don't remember if it has any smell or not, but fragrance worries me a bit. Hedgehogs can be super sensitive to anything that has an odor, which could cause the hedgehog to want to chew at the spot more. 

Neosporin/polysporin, regular strength (absolutely no pain relief), a small amount dabbed on the cut with a q-tip would be much better.


----------



## key2me12 (Oct 13, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it...A&D is an all-purpose skin protectant and soother that does have a rather strong smell. I would try to find some polysporin instead. ^_^


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

My vet considered that once for my hedgie, but ultimately decided to go another route as she figured hedgie might try and lick it given the scent.


----------

